# Harmony Needles Review



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.

Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Somebody else was complaining about them sticking. I wonder if it was a bad batch of the finish. I've had mine for over a year and have never had a problem with them being sticky. Contact Knitpicks and they might replace them. They have wonderful customer service.The yarn glides over mine. I love them!


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't tried the nickel plated needles, but I absolutely LOVE knitting with my Addis.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think the harmonies are defective, I just think that they are not suited my style of knitting somehow.

I know that the Addis are highly regarded by all who use them. They are double the price of knitpicks and I just feel if I am going to invest in a full set, I may as well get a premium product.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Love my addi Turbo circulars.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Sticky? Paste wax them, use pledge, etc..... K? K!

Splurge! LOL! The H's nikel.....see my pricing down below, please.

Well, I've got them both (H & A) and just find that wood, acrylic....plasctic.... drag a lot.....and this would also be verified with what yarn is being used.......sometimes the combination isn't good.

Needles with a little drag on the yarn choice would be great for beginners.....

I hear the needles faulted all the time, so swap a different yarn on any one doesn't like and verify.

I've got the Harmony straights and the 'Try it' kit that makes the single point needles, too. That's the only reason I bought this inteerchangeable kit.....because I can get circulars and single points.......and try their needle tips and cables.....

My Addi Clicks are not here yet, but I've got an Addi fixed Turbo (premium?) with the nickel tips - love it but for the blunts tips = reason I bought the Clicks; Skinner needle tips.

I've also got the Denise knit - and crochet - interchangeables.....both of which make the single points.

All my six collectible interchangeable circular kits make the single points, too. I collect and won't give up anything I own! LOL!!

I'd get into a LYS and try the addi clicks...hands on.....they're pricey in a LYS; I bougth mine online:

Kit and a nice case
...components
#5 (3.75) needle tips (as these aren't made in this kit)
Cables, three + a spare connector; Total
~~~~~~~
$162.48, free shipping and 100% feedback from the seller.

I'd splurge if I were you. I've heard nothing bad about the clicks with the skinnier needle tips. $162.48 for all I bought; From their website = $169....? Maybe free shipping but no #5s and no spare cables or the connector.

24 inch circulars on up, I believe, so you'd need to go smaller in circumference for some things.....buy the fixed? LOL!!

I also own the 9" and 12" circulars. Two inch needles tips; Widdle, widdle work. LOL!

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~


dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


first, i would use a new scotch brite pad or sponge and 'rub' (lightly...you are not sanding, just rubbing) the outside surface of the wood needles...i had to do this with all my bamboo needles and they are a different animal after treatment. i believe the surface, however smooth when produced, breathes and absorbs moisture and 'feathers' a bit during storage. You have no idea how long they have been sitting in a factory or store after production. Rub them down just once and they will be fine. as to purchasing another set, remember all the tools and cables are interchangeable and you would be able to use them with the chrome set, or with separate chrome tips, if you purchased either of those. and then lastly, if you really don't like the way they feel, then call the company....if this purchase is truly recent, my bet is they will trade you for the chrome set and happily...they have THE best reputation for customer service and satisfaction... from me and dozens of other KPers on this site...there are many 'I sent it back and they gave me a new one immediately' stories here on KP, about KnitPicks. Not every needle is for every person, I like the chrome because I got them before Harmonies existed and I was used to them by then. I like the smooth outside feel and the speed with which you can knit with them, but all you have to do is say the word Harmony and a hundred KPers will sing their praises. You have to knit with what you enjoy..not what everyone else likes... good luck...


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

Oh dear....well, I hate to hear this but everybody's different. I just ordered the Harmony interchangeable circulars but didn't sweat it because of their return policy. Looking forward to the mailman bringing them to me!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I love my Harmonys. The only time they get sticky is when it is hot and my hands sweat. I just wipe them off with a damp cloth and buff them with waxed paper.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I have the KnitPicks nickel plated and love them. Very smooth and sleek, and very flexible cables.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

My set has never been sticky, the yarn doesn't drag and I knit very fast with them. In fact, the yarn slips on them so easily that sometimes I have to opt for the bamboo if I'm doing super fine lace because otherwise I tend to lose my stitches.

The are the best ever needles.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

These are new, I have only had them a week. They are smooth and its the drag that I am referring to - I don't like it, maybe it's the yarn, although it's silk and is why I tried the harmonies. I really think I knit faster than the needles like - obviously I have trained myself to knit anything on metal needles and anything else feels wierd - I eventually changed to Susan Bates I had in my knitting kit to complete the project. 

I don't like Bamboo needles due to the drag regardless of the yarn. I have tried numerous yarns on Bamboo but they are not for me.

I will try the harmonies on my next project which calls for very fine yarn and see how that goes.

Okay e.reidenh - So are the addis turbo tips blunt? One of the reasons I like knitpicks nickel-plated is that the tips are sharp and I like them that way!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Splurge on the Addis!!!!!


----------



## mmajik mike (May 7, 2011)

I just received Harmony straights and the try me circs and I agree that the Harmony's do stick. MyTakumi bamboos slide much better


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

SO interesting! I just received my Harmonies in the mail, and really enjoyed knitting on them this evening. My hope is that the wood will absorb some of the vibration so that my tendonitis will lessen. They knit very smoothly. I am a medium to loose tension knitter, and the yarn slid well on the 9s that I was using.

Prior my faves were Addis. I think that everyone has given you some great suggestions, and I hope that you find a solution that satisfies your needs!


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

May be my imagination, but my new set felt a bit "sticky" when I started using them, but not after I had knitted with them for a while. I noticed it more so on the larger size needles than on the smaller ones.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I have both Addi's and Knit Picks, I like the Addi needles, hate the cord, the Knit Pics are a little sharp love the cords, I hardly use my Addi's now.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

I found the addi tips to be VERY blunt.....they were miserable to knit with. My wood harmonies have sharp points and have never been sticky.

So are the addis turbo tips blunt? One of the reasons I like knitpicks nickel-plated is that the tips are sharp and I like them that way![/quote]


----------



## sockjock (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the KP harmonies in a couple of sizes - bought when I thought I needed some more "drag" for a slippery yarn. Don't really like them, as I was so used to metal needles. Then I bought the Dyak Craft interchangeables - the wood - and I am in love. They are smooth, and any yarn, even cotton and acrylic glides over the surface. Pricier than the KP needles, but less than Addi's, which I don't like because of the blunt tip.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the Addi lace points, but I don't lke the regular Addi's at all. Too dull. 

I also don't like the Addi cables. I refer the Knit Picks metal ones with their nice cable all around. 

I was forcing myself to do two, toe-up sport weight socks on an Addi Lace 40" circ. I am not enjoying it--but my double circ sock sets are in smaller sizes, and I wanted to use this yarn. I think the cable is the problem, and would not ever try Magic Loop with them again, even with a 47". 

I really love DPNs, but hate doing the number two sock, so was trying to get a grip with the two at a time. I think the way to go is the two circs, and the Addi cable may be fine for that. The regular Addi point is way too blunt for my taste. 

Some have commented on the Addi lace ones being brass, and the need to polish them so as not to rub off tarnish on light colored yarn. Tis true, but I like the feel of them. They'd be lovely for regular circular knitting I think. Or back and forth on a long circ roject.

However for a new investment, now, knowing what i know. I think I'd be very happy with the Knit Picks and use the leftover money for more needles or yarn! My two cents worth. (Love the Harmony dpns)

BH


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i use pony needles


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

I feel your pain. I have the Addi Lace Interchangeable set and love them but since I heard so many good things about the Harmony, I bought the set of them too. I DO NOT LIKE THEM AT ALL. The Addis are AWESOME. I find that the Harmony are sticky too. I plan on putting my up for sale.


dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


I understand what you're speaking about in terms of slide, but for me that is exactly what I do like about Harmony. When I am using a silky sock yarn, the stitches stay ON the needles where on the other needles with more shin, the stitches are constantly falling off the ends and I spend more time saving them. I already use a larger count for my son's socks, so I don't need the frustration. My only regret with harmony is that the dbl pointed are just slightly shorter.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i love my harmonies! no problems with sticking for me!


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


My opinion for what it is worth: The Harmony get slicker with use. I have sets, of the Knitpick Harmony circular, the straights and the Addi click lace. I never use the Addi. I find that the Harmony are sticky when they are brand new, but after they are used a few times become quite slippery. I was using the 16" Addi lace but disliked them so much that I ended up purchasing the Harmony 16" 
I would recommend you keep using the Harmony until your stitches move easily on them and then decided.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

P.S.

I like the HArmony circs I have too...very much. I lke wooden needles a lot for certain things. I think that is true of lots of needles and yarn combos. I have Kollage that I love with certain yarns, and I have some others--my first DN's were rosewood, andI still like them, although they need a cleaning up. I love still the old molded nylon circs I learned afghans on. No join, quiet and soft on the hands. I still knit with them. BH


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I say buy Addi Turbo needles. That is the only kind I buy anymore. Rita


----------



## nedajw (Aug 11, 2011)

fiberwild has the addi click for 149.95


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


I have the same dilemma. I don't notice sticking, but I've had a lot of problems with quality control recently, needles breaking, cords slipping out of their metal ends, stripped screw threads. I do like them better than any of my other needles, and I love working with KNITPICKS -- and so I have been a big cheerleader for them -- but it gets frustrating having to call for 
replacements (always free) so frequently. I also have the clear zephyrs but they are sticky with acrylic yarn. I have been looking at the Addi lace needles, and asked advice on the sock KAL last night. They are said to be very pointy (good for using that thin sock yarn) and, although metal, not as slippery as the Addi originals (a few of which I have but find the tips too blunt for ease of use with the thin sock yarn, plus they are too slippery for me. I can't afford a whole interchangeable set of addis right now, but would gladly buy a couple of small circs for doing socks 2aat -- if I get enough good recommendations.

Susan


----------



## Lloyann (Apr 3, 2011)

I have both the knit picks harmony and nickel plated interchangeables. It is true, the harmony needles DO stick! I still use them and like them. I have gotten use to it. I don't really mind it because I don't drop stitches like I do when I use the very slippery nickel plated ones (it is true that the yarn glides quickly across the nickel plated). To each his own. Try them both and you can then make a more informed decision for yourself. 
I like to use 2 circs when making socks. So, I use both sets when I make socks, I use a harmony and a nickel plated for "miracle loop" that way I don't get confused about which needle I am on.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

My harmonys were the first "quality" needles I ever bought, and I adore them. I haven't found them sticky at all- in fact just the opposite. I have needles made of several different mediums in my old collection, and none compare to the harmonies for ease and speed of knitting for me. Everyone's different, though, and maybe a different brand will suit your knitting style better. What are you going to do with your harmonys?


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, to be honest, I like variety!! I waited a long time for my Addi Clicks which I received for my birthday this year and I am thrilled with them. I started out with Denise which I still use if I have several projects on the go at the same time. Many of my DPN are Harmony (wood) and I really like them too. I do believe that the more you use the Harmony needles the better they get. I believe it has something to do with the natural oils in our skin working with the wood. I just finished bedsocks for my daughter with the harmony DPN and they did a great job. Also, some wools work better with metal or acrylic rather than wood or bamboo. Like you, I used the Zephyr ones just last week and I was not impressed with them. I do believe that needles come down to personal preference and I'm thrilled with my Addi's and will now save up for the lace set. However, I still do like variety and enjoy using all and various needles in my knitting bag!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Featherstitcher said:


> I have the KnitPicks nickel plated and love them. Very smooth and sleek, and very flexible cables.


Are they slippery like, say, the old metal straights we used to buy? I have the harmonies and clear zephyrs and love KNITPICKS (see my prior post), but. . . Maybe I should just order some tips and try them out. 
Susan


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

I have both the Addi Clicks and the Knit Picks nickle plated interchangeable needles. The cost difference is substantial. I like the feel of both sets and am able to knit quickly and smoothly with both. The only issue that I have is that the connection design of the Knit Pick set is not as secure as the Addis. I have to keep tightening the connection while I knit or the needle falls off the cable. This does not happen with my Addis. Once on, they stay on until I decide to change needles. I hope this helps


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Grandma Laurie,
I agree. I don't care for my Harmony needles, either. 
I have the Knitpicks nickel plated set and enjoy using them.

Elle


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

dwernars said:


> So are the addis turbo tips blunt? One of the reasons I like knitpicks nickel-plated is that the tips are sharp and I like them that way!


my regular addis, which I bought several years ago (not interchangeable set, thank goodness) are too blunt for my liking. That is why I am considering the Addi lace circs.
Susan


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


These Harmoney are wood? if so then get a block of bees wax and wax the points and polish with a soft cloth. Th is will give you slide. I like my bamboo needles..just in some of them I have tro uble with the cables relaxing a bit. I have done all i could short of cutting them off and that would be pointless. I think if I were to try others I would go with the ADDIS. I have my mom's plastic needles and I do not like them at all.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I just bought my first bamboo circular. Just 1. Size 8 with a 32 inch cable. I have only used acrylic and nickle plate until this particular needle. Compared to the nickle plate the wood does stick. I have found that the more I use the less it sticks, but also depends on the yarn. If the yarn is softer, whether natural or man made fiber, then it doesn't stick as much as the more course feeling yarns. I also found that 100% acrylic sticks more than mixed blend fibers. The longer I worked with the needle the less it seemed to stick. Not sure if it was the needle or my changing how I hold my work. My needle is by Crystal Palace. The shop owner told me that I would like this needle and I have grown to, but would not be my needle of choice for every yarn I use. Now that I have tried bamboo, I would also like to try rosewood and see what the difference is.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

past said:


> I just bought my first bamboo circular. Just 1. Size 8 with a 32 inch cable. I have only used acrylic and nickle plate until this particular needle. Compared to the nickle plate the wood does stick. I have found that the more I use the less it sticks, but also depends on the yarn. If the yarn is softer, whether natural or man made fiber, then it doesn't stick as much as the more course feeling yarns. I also found that 100% acrylic sticks more than mixed blend fibers. The longer I worked with the needle the less it seemed to stick. Not sure if it was the needle or my changing how I hold my work. My needle is by Crystal Palace. The shop owner told me that I would like this needle and I have grown to, but would not be my needle of choice for every yarn I use. Now that I have tried bamboo, I would also like to try rosewood and see what the difference is.


Wood needles need to be waxed. get a block of bees wax and a soft cloth wax those needles. They will be oh so much better.


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I vote for the Addie Click. I love mine.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Buy the Addis!! I just love mine!! I of course can't vouch for the others but I am with you as to the Harmony, I did not enjoy them as I am enjoying my Addis. I have a second set on the way courtesy of my husband...


dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Some have said they don't like the Addi cable as well as the KNITPICKS cable. What is the issue? (not referring to the needles themselves, but the cables on the circs)
Susan


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I think it's individual preference. You either love wood needles or hate them. I can never use the metal ones because my tension is too loose. I have had the Harmony Wood needles for a year now. My problem was just the opposite. They were so slick that I had a bit of an adjustment period getting used to them. I love mine! The pointy tips are great for doing psso's, bind off's, and cabling without a cable needle. I didn't like the Addi circular needles. The cables kinked so badly that half my knitting time was spent trying to straighten them out just so I could finish a row.

I will tell you that you have to be careful with the size four and five Harmony Wood needles. They're not delicate, but watch where you set your work down. If you accidentally set something heavy on top of them, they will snap because they have a smaller diameter than the other larger sizes. Knitpicks was great about sending me replacements, no questions asked.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I can't believe all the posts on Harmony needles on this forum! I was so intrigued by all the Harmony praises that I ordered the "try it" set. I love the Harmony woods. They are so light and I love the sharp points. I also really like the nickel ones...again a nice sharp point and they are light too. Depending on what yarn I'm using, both are good for me. I wasn't crazy about the acrylics, though. I love the lightness of the cables, especially compaired to my Boyle interchangable set. There's my take on it. I'm considering putting a set on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

deemail said:


> dwernars said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> ...


I had the "try them" set and found the metal needles much more slippery than the harmony woods. I do have one Addi fixed circular needle and it is much more slick than the harmonys. If that is what works better for you maybe returning the harmonys is the thing to do.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Great reviews on both the Addis clicks and knitpicks nickel-plated. I am going to see if the LYS on the other side of town ( there aren't any near me - I have to drive to Dallas to get to one) have addis so I can see and feel the tips. I like mine sharp and knit picks Nickles are sharp, so I am still leaning that way.

How about Susan Bates needles? - I have straights in every size and have always like them. I have not found any Susan Bates circulars though so not sure about the cable flexibility.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

I looked at the beautiful Harmony needles and was nearly swayed by all the rave reviews but decided to get the nickel plated set because I didn't think I would like all that color behind my stitches. So far I LOVE the Knit Picks nickels.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought one set of straight harmony needles and I love them. I'm waiting on a set of addi lace circs to get here. 
If you don't like the Harmony needles I know I would be interested in buying them... post them in the classified and they will sell immediately


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

If you want the BEST interchangeable needles buy Hiya Hiya. They are the only company that has the largest range of sizes and they have a swivel cable AND they come in the most AMAZING organizer available.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I just sent my Harmoney's back this week, for a different reason. I am visually impaired and the wood was a little bit too dark for me to see in my yarn. As I get older, I think in need the shinny ones to spot going through my yarn.


----------



## knitpurltink (Aug 9, 2011)

I have had my Harmony for two year and wouldn't trade them! I have friends that have addi interchangeable and the yarn gets caught up on the joint. I have never had a problem with the KnitPicks harmony doing that or coming unscrewed.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Mshabox said:


> If you want the BEST interchangeable needles buy Hiya Hiya. They are the only company that has the largest range of sizes and they have a swivel cable AND they come in the most AMAZING organizer available.


Oh Lord, LOL - I had to go and do a search for these. I may just have to buy one of each brand and start the elimination process that way!! This will be my next project - test driving metal circular knitting needles - may just be a good start to a blog!

1. Knitpicks Nickel-plated - check - like 'em
2. Addis 
3. Susan Bates Velocity
4. Signature
5. Hiya Hiya

I am keeping the Harmony wood for now - will try on various yarns and if I still don't like them - I plan to donate them to a lovely lady who has asked me to teach her to knit as I think the drag is perfect for a beginner knitter.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


What kind of yarn are you knitting with? Wooden needles have more *tooth* or grab to them which is what makes them wonderful for plant based fiber yarns. They keep these yarns (cotton, linen, etc.) from slipping off the needles as easily. Wools tend to be a bit stickier.

I would not suggest using Pledge or anything other than waxed paper or bees wax on wooden needles to polish them. Would you put Pledge or other dusting sprays on your yarns? Of course not. Wax paper is coated with parafin which is a natural wax, and bees wax is the best choice, IMO, run a cake of that (or a wad of wax paper) over the needles then buff them with a soft cloth. If they are still sticky, send them back, they have a problem.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

dwernars...I agree with everything you mentioned. After reading how everyone loved the Harmony starter set, I ordered them and was really disappointed when I used them...had the same experience as you (plus other issues). So I ordered the Addi Click Interchangeables and I absolutely love them. I ordered them from fabulousyarn.com and they were having a 30% discount so my set only cost $132 with no shipping charge. I do recommend the Addi's and fabulousyarn.com (the service was great...had the set within a week). So, go Addi!!!



dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

dwernars said:


> Mshabox said:
> 
> 
> > If you want the BEST interchangeable needles buy Hiya Hiya. They are the only company that has the largest range of sizes and they have a swivel cable AND they come in the most AMAZING organizer available.
> ...


Great! Now I have to go and do a google search for the Hiya Hiya - Do I need another set? No. Do I want another set? Of course! I bought DPN Signature needles and was disappointed with them, sent them back. Bought circular Signature gave them to my daughter, but I'm in love with Harmony, and I like my Addi, but not as much. Now I have to see these Hiya Hiya I liked the part that they swivel... is that correct? Will I like them? Must go and see. Maybe I should do more knitting and less reading of KP site lol


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I just want to make a note here and say that thanks to all the info on KP regarding the Knitpicks needles - I made a point of using the tool to tighten and loosen the cable thanks to all the harmony needles ladies. The needles stayed on and there was no catching or hooking on the join so from that perspective they are fine. I do like the fact that you can use the rubber ends to keep a WIP on the cable if you want to use the tips for something else. The cables were fine for me but then this is my first journey into using circulars for a complete project.

I can't remember who it was that pointed out that work gets heavy on straights and is why she uses circulars - I had always sucked this up and figured it was all part of the process - but based on what she said, I decided to try circualrs and really have to thank that person for.........errr straightening me out. My last project of 5 fairisle duffel bags were a cynch on the circulars!!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

larsan said:


> My set has never been sticky, the yarn doesn't drag and I knit very fast with them. In fact, the yarn slips on them so easily that sometimes I have to opt for the bamboo if I'm doing super fine lace because otherwise I tend to lose my stitches.
> 
> The are the best ever needles.


I really like the Harmony needles and the acrylics. I'm not crazy about the nickle because they're not the easiest for arthritic hands to control, anymore than for beginners. But they'd be terrific for the speediest knitters, with stronger fingers than mine.

It is a matter of personal use, feeling and preference. Lucky us to have all these choices.

As much as I like the Harmony and acrylic needles, I like rosewood needles even better - especially those from Lantern Moon. They are not cheap, but are superior to other rosewood needles, with a finish that feels very much like Harmony needles, with a rounder, softer tip, which I usually prefer.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


RETURN the Harmony needles. If you don't like them, why would you "try" to like them by waxing, sanding, whatever.
Have you tried the Addis? If not, get one fixed needle and use it.
Everyone is different in the knitting styles. It also depends on what type of yarn you are using. My personal needle of choice is an Addi.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

If you decide that you don't like the Harmonies, and do not return them to KP then I would be interesed in buying them from you. I purchased the try me set and love the Harmonies. In fact, that is what I am giving me for Christmas. LOL. Hope you find the needle that you like best.


----------



## charchar (Sep 5, 2011)

Id buy the addis. Love them

Another set which I absolutely love are circular Signatures with the stiletto points.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

If you decide that you don't like the Harmonies, and do not return them to KP then I would be interesed in buying them from you. I purchased the try me set and love the Harmonies. In fact, that is what I am giving me for Christmas. LOL. Hope you find the needle that you like best.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the Knitpick trial set and I love the Harmony wood, and the nickel, but, I haven't tried the acrylic, yet! I recently purchased one signature circular needle and really love it, but at $40.00 for one, I can't afford the whole set! To me, the Knitpicks cables are much more flexible than my addis. The signature cables are fixed and have a swivel cable. IMHO


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Now I am convinced everyone is different in what they like and what works for them. So I just ordered a couple of nickel plated circs from KP, had (more than) enough on my wish list to meet the $50 minimum for free shipping LOL. And just emailed LYS, which is closed until Tues, to see if they have ADDI lace needles in stock. I have the weirdest feeling I already told you this. . . . If so, please forgive, the mind is the first to go.  - (


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I love mine - and they aren't at all sticky - the yarn glides beautifully over them. Sorry you're not happy with yours - I'd contact Knit Picks.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Try Chaio Goo - I gave away a set of Addi's, have the Harmony but love my Chaio Goos red lace needles - the points are long and tapered, the the cables wonderful. JMHO

Marian


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Addi cables are stiff compared to the Knitpicks!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Another set which I absolutely love are circular Signatures with the stiletto points.[/quote]

If I could afford all the Signature circulars with the stilletto point, that is what I would go with!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought a set of circulars from another source and the yarn would not slide over the cables. I called the company, told them the problem and they checked their stock to identify the problem circulars, and then replaced my entire set free of charge and paid return shipping. KnitPicks is a good company, I think they would back up their merchandise. Call them.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

I splurged and bought the boye's. now from what i hear those are least likable....and i like them. Plus i am making a sweater and needed 4 stitch holders....could not find mine anywhere. improvised using the circular needles to hold them. it works...just more baggage but it does the job fine so far.

i used a 40% off coupon at michaels so paid like $36 for the set.
Debbie


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


I've just done an interesting experiment with my knit picks. Normally I knit two socks at a time using the magic loop. I was doing Cat Bordhi's Sweet Tomato Heel and couldn't figure out how to do them two at a time so I transferred one sock off the wooden needles onto a nickle plated Knitpicks and knitted away ( O.K. there was a lot of frogging in there as I learned) anyway I finished the first heel, which I love, and started the second heel on the wooden needle. For me personally I found the nickle plated needles much nicer. Also when I was in line for the Knitpicks warehouse sale we all got to talking and many people said that went they work with the smaller sizes in the Harmony they tend to break them. I just order the Smaller Knit Pro wooden needles that fit onto the Knitpics and now wish I would have got them in the nickle plate instead. Also the Knitpro acrylic are colored so maybe I'll order those instead and see what I think. The Knitpic acrylic are to confusing to me because I see both the front and back of the stitch and see it as two stitches instead of one. So bottom line for me even though I like my Harmony a lot if I had it to do over again I think I would have ordered the nickle one instead. They cost less are won't snap in half.
Oh and I almost forgot I have already returned a size 5 because it had a splinter that I didn't see until I started knitting. I got them from a shop so I didn't have to do the mailing thing.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Hope you continue to like your Boye's.

For years I used my interchangeable Boye set and enjoyed using them until I noticed that where they connected to the cable the needle metal flared and were catching on the yarn. Apparently, when I tightened them with the "helper" just like the instructions said, the material that the needle tips were made from were a weak metal and they flared (could be that I was tightening them too much). I was constantly catching my yarn on the tips. So, have retired them and have just bought my Addi set which I love!!!



annalee15 said:


> I splurged and bought the boye's. now from what i hear those are least likable....and i like them. Plus i am making a sweater and needed 4 stitch holders....could not find mine anywhere. improvised using the circular needles to hold them. it works...just more baggage but it does the job fine so far.
> 
> i used a 40% off coupon at michaels so paid like $36 for the set.
> Debbie


----------



## dcwel (May 17, 2011)

For really pricey needles........and wonderful to use (treat yourself) to a pair of Signatures. I recently bought the size 8 dbp with the stiletto tip. The nicest tip I have ever used. Since trying them I am hooked and have put yarn buying on hold and buying a few of the Signatures in different sizes. I do want some circs because the cable turns instead of bending. 
http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I swear by the addis. I have used all types but and have only two sizes of addis circulars and I try to find a reason to only use them. I have my eye on the interchangable addis. I am favoring the lace because of the longer points. I just knit so much faster and smoother with them.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got mine,dpns,work great for socks


dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Hope you continue to like your Boye's.
> 
> For years I used my interchangeable Boye set and enjoyed using them until I noticed that where they connected to the cable the needle metal flared and were catching on the yarn. Apparently, when I tightened them with the "helper" just like the instructions said, the material that the needle tips were made from were a weak metal and they flared (could be that I was tightening them too much). I was constantly catching my yarn on the tips. So, have retired them and have just bought my Addi set which I love!!!
> 
> ...


I like my Boyes too, my problem with them is that they don't make a really long cable and when I use the connecting thing my yarn catches on it, but I'm a tight knitter. I think they are great for the money. If they had a longer cable I probably wouldn't have ventured off into other sets of needles. Oh that one really made me laugh. I have six sets of circular needles three of which are repeats but they were at thrift stores and I just couldn't leave them there! I got a set of Denise for $2.00 who cares if I already had a set that I love. Besides I usually have at least three projects going at a time. 
Enjoy your Boyes it seems all interchangeable needles have one problem or another.


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

http://knittersreview.com/tools.asp

Found the wed site that has some great information about needles. Sorry if someone already posted this site. I found it full of great information!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Long Islander said:


> Try Chaio Goo - I gave away a set of Addi's, have the Harmony but love my Chaio Goos red lace needles - the points are long and tapered, the the cables wonderful. JMHO
> 
> Marian


WHoa those are really pricey!! I have added them to my list to try though. I figure I am going to buy one brand in each size and try each one before making a decision on a set.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

monel said:


> http://knittersreview.com/tools.asp
> 
> Found the wed site that has some great information about needles. Sorry if someone already posted this site. I found it full of great information!


Great Site thanks, I am going to read these reviews carefully.


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

Just bought Harmony needles, and can't really evaluate them at this time. However, I have and use Addi clicks all the time and there is no comparison to wood and metal. The yarn I am using with the Harmony needles may be why I am not yet fond of them. I think the yarn can make a difference. 

Dorothy


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


I knit really close to the tips of my needles and the fact that the harmony needle don't slip quite so much is a bonus for me. I don't lose stitches so easy on them. Maybe that is a reason for so many different opinions on the texture of the needles for others as well.


----------



## Bea Reynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

This is the first time I have seen anyone mention Denise needles - originally an Iowan I bought my set at least 25 Years ago while visiting my Mom in Charles City. Interesting.


----------



## Jaclady (Sep 11, 2011)

I absolutely love these needles!!! I have been knitting for 69 years - I started when I was seven. In those days I used plastic and metal needles and had no choice of lengths for DPs.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

oh my, i hope that does not happen i have only used these maybe three times so far. i try to make sure i don't tighten them too much. good luck with yours.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

i am aware the cable is not very long, so far for what i have been doing they are fine. i was lucky and found a pair of size 7 or 8 needles and a large size crochet hook at savers at 50% off sale, of of course i grabbed them. u just never can have too many!


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Somebody else was complaining about them sticking. I wonder if it was a bad batch of the finish. I've had mine for over a year and have never had a problem with them being sticky. Contact Knitpicks and they might replace them. They have wonderful customer service.The yarn glides over mine. I love them!


I've never had problems with my Harmony needles either, and I agree with the suggestion to call Knitpicks. They're pretty great on customer service


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you get the 'sampler' set from Knit Picks? or a complete set of Harmony needles?
If a complete set, send 'em back.

I have never knitted with Addi needles so am of no help at all to ya there!

Good luck!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Jaclady said:


> I absolutely love these needles!!! I have been knitting for 69 years - I started when I was seven. In those days I used plastic and metal needles and had no choice of lengths for DPs.


What needles are you referring to?


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't find my Harmonies sticky, but wooden needles can prevent slippery yarn from sliding off the needles when it's not supposed to, and metal ones do allow it to slide very fast.
It sounds as if you like knitting quickly. If that's the case, go for the Addis!

Knit happy.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Just want to clarify - there is nothing wrong with the Harmony needles - I just don't like them is all. I bought the tryout so not going to send back either - I will probably give them to someone I know who will apprecitae them.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I love my Harmony needles. I currently have string market bag on the size 6 needle and 24 inch cable. I am finishing the top band of seed stitch and then all I have left to do is pick up and knit the handles. Making it out of Knit Picks Cotlin yarn in the Seafoam color.


----------



## vponce (May 17, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


I have both Addis and Knitpicks--I actually prefer the knitpiks because of the pointy tip (I knit tight, so it really helps tohave the pointy end.), they are just as fast as the Addis for half the price. I think the Addis are overpriced, and I'm really grateful to Knitpicks for having such an affordable, well made product. I had the Denise interchangeable, and hate them, so I ended up buying the Knitpicks interchangeables and love it. 
the cables are more flexible as well.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree just received additional harmonys The finish seems different then my others not as shiny eithermaybe it is the finish


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have some of the nickle plated KnitPicks and had trouble with them being too slick but I hadn't been knitting for very long then so I'm going to go back now and try them again. I really like the Addi Turbo Lace circulars and found I could buy them on Ebay for far less than the LYS's. I bought mine from arpat_yarn. Right now, they have a listing for 6 sets with free shipping and no tax and the current bid is around $45 with 20 minutes to go. They usually end up costing around $50-$55 for the six pairs, but sometimes they do go higher. You can pick your preferred needle sizes and cable lengths. They also carry regular Addi's and offer 2 and 4 pair listings. DJ


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

They do seem pricey, I will probably get one pair just to compare them to my favorites....Addi Lace Circular's.


dcwel said:


> For really pricey needles........and wonderful to use (treat yourself) to a pair of Signatures. I recently bought the size 8 dbp with the stiletto tip. The nicest tip I have ever used. Since trying them I am hooked and have put yarn buying on hold and buying a few of the Signatures in different sizes. I do want some circs because the cable turns instead of bending.
> http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am with you all the way.


MG said:


> I have some of the nickle plated KnitPicks and had trouble with them being too slick but I hadn't been knitting for very long then so I'm going to go back now and try them again. I really like the Addi Turbo Lace circulars and found I could buy them on Ebay for far less than the LYS's. I bought mine from arpat_yarn. Right now, they have a listing for 6 sets with free shipping and no tax and the current bid is around $45 with 20 minutes to go. They usually end up costing around $50-$55 for the six pairs, but sometimes they do go higher. You can pick your preferred needle sizes and cable lengths. They also carry regular Addi's and offer 2 and 4 pair listings. DJ


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

i absolutely love the nickelplated also do not like the plastic lol ones and the wood i like but for me thenickel is the way too go never used addis but i am getting my nicks a couple at a time can't see paying so much for the addis though if you love these


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

jqgrammy9 said:


> Another set which I absolutely love are circular Signatures with the stiletto points.


If I could afford all the Signature circulars with the stilletto point, that is what I would go with![/quote]

Checked your link why do't they sell size 1 or 2 circs?


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


I bought the "Try It" set from KnitPicks first and didn't like the wood AT ALL. The acrylic...meh! But I love the nickle. Have ordered the set. Using them now and LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


Enablers are we--go for the ADDIS!


----------



## Jaclady (Sep 11, 2011)

I am refering to Harmony needles. They are smooth, do not stick and have wonderful points. I have used Plymouth bamboo needles and like them a lot as they have good points. However, since using Harmony needles I don't use any others. I have Lantern Moon DPs but do not like the points. I also like the pressed wood patterns of the Harmony needles. They are so beautiful it is a pleasure to use them.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Question, are the Addi's, or any nickle plated slicker/smoother than Boye's needles? 
I have plenty of Boys fixed circulars, but don't use them often because I hate the curve at the end of the tip where the cable is joined.


----------



## Jaclady (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree. I just received additional harmonys. The finish seems different then my others, not as shiny either,
maybe it is the finish. I used them for a project and found that usage gave them a patina that is like my other Harmonys


----------



## liketalk (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like my nickel-plated by Knit Picks.


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got 7,8,9,10 and 4 sizes of cables from Harmony. I love them. Yes their customer service is terrific. One of my 8's had a splinter in it when I unpackaged. I called, they couldn't have been nicer to work with and the new set is on its way. I did also emory board the one and now it is perfect too. They did not want it back.I asked!!
I use bamboo too. Really like "wood" needles. Waarmer to the hands for me.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

Love, love, love my Addi Turbos. I have sizes 2, 3, 4 and 5
in 40 in circular and love them so much, I've used nothing else since I got them 3 or 4 months ago. for heavens' sake, splurge!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got my Harmonies and I love them. Nothing tacky about mine. Since I am knitting a tote bag with size 11. When done I will felt it. Even the size ll slides with ease, also had to use a set of 11 dpn on it to get started.
I used the Takumi bamboo. Talk about not sliding easily, they don't


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

rozzi80

Agree Addi is the best, however, I knit on anything--every tried pencils with the lead tip broken off??

Thank you for the link--Cat Bordhi--I took a detour and found a video demonstrating her very unique sock heals making it much easier to turn a heal:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

This all has me thinking...Do we really read what others are saying?..I have posted many times..I have had my Harmony circular complete interchangable set over 2 years and NO sticking...IF that happens I would do NOTHING until you call Knit Picks customer service or you might ruin the warranty!...Not saying it is not happening to others just my experience..
And as for the Addis..I have the Addi Turbo Lace circular set.
Pretty case..nice idea..wanted them to work badly as Knit Picks do not make smaller circulars like these..
MY OPINION only..I have severe OA especially in my thumbs, hips, back etc...THOSE needles with the push, turn, click method were VERY HARD for me to connect..I had to have hubby connect them...and yes I used a rubber jar opener to hold them while connecting etc...
I have no ax to grind ..nor do I profit from either company..Just stating my experience...over all..I love and use my harmonys daily...I will use the Addi Turbo Lace again..but they mostly sit on shelf collecting dust....IMHO kind of a pricey dust collector lol

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

larsan said:


> My set has never been sticky, the yarn doesn't drag and I knit very fast with them. In fact, the yarn slips on them so easily that sometimes I have to opt for the bamboo if I'm doing super fine lace because otherwise I tend to lose my stitches.
> 
> The are the best ever needles.


I sometimes have to switch to the zephyr if I am doing a slippery lace yarn. But never have I had a problem with the Harmony sticking.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Glad you brought this up because needles can make a difference to a project and the pleasure in your project. I think new knitters may appreciate a certain amount of "stickiness" so they don't drop stitches. But an experienced knitter does prefer slicker needles to get the momentum going or the pace we have become accustom to knitting--then it becomes almost brainless and you can knit in the dark or watch a movie--but keep a crochet hook ready just in case.

Knitpics is a blessing for those of us on a really tight budget these days and their needles are really good for the price so I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. However, I did use an acrylic tipped cable for a complicated pattern stitch. The points were nice and sharp and made it a bit easier but when I put pressure on a tip to slip a multi-stitch, the tip broke off--here's where a nail file comes in handy. Otherwise I think the chrome is quite similar to Addi and the cables are every bit as flexible.

The ultimate knitting needles I have found are the new "square" needles by Kollage Yarns--from somewhere out East but made in China as everything is these days. They are advertised as being easier to handle especially for those of us who may have arthritis. I used their dpn to knit fingerless gloves and yes it was easier to handle and they did not slip out easily like other metal needles. They have an ionized metal satin finish that just seems to work better with less fatigue. Sorry they are not cheap my dpns were 12.75 at a yarn shop. Oh and they don't roll off the table. Here's their site:

http://www.kollageyarns.com/needles.php


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Somebody else was complaining about them sticking. I wonder if it was a bad batch of the finish. I've had mine for over a year and have never had a problem with them being sticky. Contact Knitpicks and they might replace them. They have wonderful customer service.The yarn glides over mine. I love them!


I've had my harmonies for a year or so and never had a problem with sticking. My yarn glides over them and I have both circulars and straight. Call Knit Picks and see if they will replace your sticky ones for a new set. I would ask for a postage paid return label and ship them back. Knit Picks has the most fabulous customer service. If others complained about them being sticky, I am relatively certain Knit Picks would want to know about it. I love my harmonies. I also have a few fixed nickel plated from Knit Picks and love them also. They are for the smaller sizes for sock knitting. I also love my Addis, but you can get 2 pair of harmonies for one Addi.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

to CamillaInTheDesert

I can relate to the problem with interchangeables and do prefer the non-or single needles. Knitpicks comes with a "key" but alas the key cannot be found when you need it so I discovered the good ole safety pin works quite well. If you don't tighten the tips on properly they do unwind and let your stitches drop as I have experienced. I have not and would not buy the whole set of anything because you end up using a favorite few and the rest go unused.

Oh and in response to "do we really read what others post" I eventually do but the impulse is to respond to something of interest before continuing and then forgetting what I wanted to respond to later.....forgetting is the problem these days.


----------



## lab36 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dewmars -- 
By all means, go for the Addis. Lou Ann in Nevada


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


Buy the Addi's....... I have the Addi's and I also bought the sampler set of Knit Picks...... and I AGREE ..... between these two you cannot beat the ADDI's...... I can feel the difference even in the knit Pick nickle-plated ones and the Addi's....

Addi's all the way...... They beat the other's out... IMHO.....

CBCarol My prayers are with everyone in USA today.....


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

dwernars

there's always an alternative--just buy the needles you need at the time eventually you will have a set that you actually use plus you can get the best ones instead of shelling out for a whole set of so so quality. I have found several crafty hand made fabric cases that I can organize my needles in that keeps them handy, one for cabled needles, one for straight long needs, one for straight shorter needles and one for dpns or you could sew them yourself.

Interchangeables are nice but as some of us have pointed out they can be difficult interchanging and getting them to "clic" into place properly plus there can sometimes be a ridge where the cable and needle meet--bring on the Addi's please. Also if you don't finish a project, and you need to use the tips for another project then when you go back you won't know what size you were using and just where the tips are at the moment--it get's complicated.


----------



## nrsmoo (Sep 11, 2011)

I would call Knit Picks and tell them your dilemma. They may just refund your money, or send another pair.

I love my harmony double points and have had them for several years.

The yarn you use does depend on how fast the needles are.

Do you have a LYS where you could go try different needle types?


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Well this is just as clear as mud. No easy choice here, it is all a matter of personal preference as to which needles you like best. Same with Ice cream that is why they make so many flavors, personal taste.


----------



## ditty (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been using the Harmony circulars for a couple of years now and love them. the points on them can't be beat and it sure beats the other wooden ones as they are slick. mine never have been sticky. the service at Knit Picks is excellent....have called about issues and they resolve it quickly at no cost to me.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jeanmb

love your avatar! kind of says where we are in life.

I'm with you except they are a bit pricy when you are trying to get the best yarn you can afford and needles become second. psst! I got 6 pair of Addis shipped directly from Hong Kong (takes 2 to 4 weeks to receive) at a really low price via ebay--check it out.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I would suggest that you call KnitPicks and tell them your thoughts. More than likely, they will advise you that they will replace the Harmony needles with the Nickel Plated ones as a customer service issue. However, I think that the more you knit with them, the smoother the Harmony needles will get, just like a bamboo set does. Something about patina that comes from our hands as we use them..


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> dwernars
> 
> there's always an alternative--just buy the needles you need at the time eventually you will have a set that you actually use plus you can get the best ones instead of shelling out for a whole set of so so quality. I have found several crafty hand made fabric cases that I can organize my needles in that keeps them handy, one for cabled needles, one for straight long needs, one for straight shorter needles and one for dpns or you could sew them yourself.
> 
> Interchangeables are nice but as some of us have pointed out they can be difficult interchanging and getting them to "clic" into place properly plus there can sometimes be a ridge where the cable and needle meet--bring on the Addi's please. Also if you don't finish a project, and you need to use the tips for another project then when you go back you won't know what size you were using and just where the tips are at the moment--it get's complicated.


Knit Picks has round plastic discs with numbers for different needle sizes, so if you need to use the tips for something else in the middle of a project you just slip the disc with the needle size on it, cap off the cables and when you get back to that project you can see what size needle you were using. These disc's are only a few dollars per package.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Okay I have just about read everyone's comments--learned a bit and discovered a new way to "turn a heel" on the way. But personally I have not and decided I would not purchase the harmony needles--first off the color would drive me crazy, secondly, as someone pointed out, they can break when you put pressure on them and thirdly the nickle plated are a better working instrument but then we have those of you who love the wood harmony--it really just depends on what type of knitting you do. 

The wheel keeps being reinvented but wow it sure pays off we have so many choices that we can actually be really picky about what we knit with. I especially appreciate the new cable choices we have. Remember the wired circulars?? like knitting with a clothes line.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

MarySandra

yes a set of these "buttons" comes with your needle tips--but the complicated part is where are they when you need them? of course, finishing a project before going onto another would be the real solution but that would take the fun out of things, right? 

Most of my knitting is done "on-the-fly" a zip lock bag with one ball of yarn, the started project--supposedly I have the pattern memorized by then, a tape measure and crochet hook and it fits into my Eddie Bauer travel bag that goes with me everywhere, yes, you always run into those nosy people who fawn over you and patronize you with "oh how I wish I could knit", but I just knit on.

Has anyone read Zimmerman's "Knitting without tears"--it is reading about knitting and her bizarre experiences throughout her life. She talks about the horrific needles we all had to learn on and how advanced knitting had become--that was a few years back. It's worth a read--probably at your library.


----------



## Mardi (May 25, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


Not especially a guru but I would buy the Addis I love them and find them just great to knit with. Am in the process of getting a set in every size 
Cheers Mardi

Go Sam Stosur.....great win !!!!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


I have the Harmony needles and really like them but on certain yarns they split the yarn so I have to switch over to another type needle. Not all needles are perfect for all yarns.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yup..you can also use a paper clip...
I have this fancy little jar with a lid..I keep near me with a few of those little keys in..just makes it handier when needed and yes..that is the "key" pun intended lol..to sucessfull use of those circulars. 
And since my DH..bought me 2 pairs of Signature needles...I am in heaven...I just use whatever needle and yarn are needed for any given project.

I understand forgetting lol...a bit too many "senior" moments lately...I just see so many posted questions right following an answer to a problem lol...
Think I am here too often??? LOL..NOT
BTW I intended NO offense to anyone...was just wondering...

Camilla



Ask4j said:


> to CamillaInTheDesert
> 
> I can relate to the problem with interchangeables and do prefer the non-or single needles. Knitpicks comes with a "key" but alas the key cannot be found when you need it so I discovered the good ole safety pin works quite well. If you don't tighten the tips on properly they do unwind and let your stitches drop as I have experienced. I have not and would not buy the whole set of anything because you end up using a favorite few and the rest go unused.
> 
> Oh and in response to "do we really read what others post" I eventually do but the impulse is to respond to something of interest before continuing and then forgetting what I wanted to respond to later.....forgetting is the problem these days.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have both Addis lace and Knit picks nickel plated and I can't tell the difference. Unless you have a lot of money to spend I would go with the knit picks' nickel plated.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> MarySandra
> 
> yes a set of these "buttons" comes with your needle tips--but the complicated part is where are they when you need them? of course, finishing a project before going onto another would be the real solution but that would take the fun out of things, right?
> 
> ...


I didn't mean the buttons that come with the set, these are like round tags with a hole in them that has a number on them for the size of the needle your using. When you take the needle off the cable you put the tag with the needle number you using and cap the cable off with the caps that come with your cables. Your right about not finding them when you need them. To solve that I have a plastic container like a school pencil box that has all my extra's in it tape measure, needle gauge etc. and I just throw that in the knitting bag that's going out the door with me.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


For those of us who like wood, "sticky" is the charm as long as it's not sticky, sticky. If your needles are actually sticky, I think you should contact Knit Picks because there could be a problem with them. It was useful to find out that the reason I'm so happy with wood is because I knit very loosely. I'm sorry your experience was so unhappy. Nothing like being excited about something and then being disappointed. If you aren't sure about a set of needles, buy one or two and try them before investing in a set. Relying on someone else's opinions isn't a solution, which your Harmony needles have already shown you.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Not especially a guru but I would buy the Addis I love them and find them just great to knit with. Am in the process of getting a set in every size 
Cheers Mardi

Go Sam Stosur.....great win !!!![/quote]

I agree with you Wholeheartedly, Mardi......

Yeah for Sam Stosur....... She is a terrific Gal & really GREAT Tennis Player...... A TRUE CHAMPION.....
CBcarol


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

As much as I'd like to have the Addi Turbo set, (have a number of fixed circular Addi Turbos in small sizes and love them), they are pricy. The Knit Picks nickel tips are extremely similar and so much less expensive. They are slipperier and less pointy than the Addi lace version which more drag but are pointier like the Knit Picks.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought the harmony circular set, and I'm not that thrilled
with the connection point. My yarn keeps getting caught in it when I'm doing the magic circle knitting, even my knitting teacher/store owner was getting annoyed.
I think I'm going to just get a few Addi's in the sizes I need and think about what to do with those needles.
Besides, I just can't seem to get a handle on circular knitting and especially the magic circle...
I like my harmony straights a LOT!


----------



## MaryCorinne (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a large assortment of addis. I found them stressful to knit with because I would have to grip them because they are so slippery. I have some arthritis and it was agrivated by that. I like bamboo. However, I found the best solution choice for me: Chiao Goo. They have a very flexible red cable and they are steel needles. They have an ergonomic bend at the join. I find them so "cooperative". Check them out.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> I bought the harmony circular set, and I'm not that thrilled with the connection point. My yarn keeps getting caught in it when I'm doing the magic circle knitting, even my knitting teacher/store owner was getting annoyed.
> I think I'm going to just get a few Addi's in the sizes I need and think about what to do with those needles.
> Besides, I just can't seem to get a handle on circular knitting and especially the magic circle...
> I like my harmony straights a LOT!


Don't get rid of your circular needles. You can't do a lot of things with straight needes that you can with circulars. You may want different kinds of circulars than you now have but you will need circulars. If you can't "get a handle" on magic loop, try knitting with 2 circs. It's a lot easier and just as effective. Look at the 2 videos by Cat Bordhi that show you how. I learned from her 2 videos which means anyone can. They are for knitting socks but work for any in-the-round knitting like hats, sleeves, sweaters, the poncho I'm currently working on, etc.
Video 1: 



Video 2:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

After all is said and done, I think the best advice may be to buy single circulars in the sizes I use rather than a set of interchangeables where I may only use 3 or 4 - I would rather have 3 or 4 of the same size anyway so will buy some of each brand - although I am not sure I will buy the signatures as I can buy yarn for the price of those


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> wlk4fun647 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the harmony circular set, and I'm not that thrilled with the connection point. My yarn keeps getting caught in it when I'm doing the magic circle knitting, even my knitting teacher/store owner was getting annoyed.
> ...


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I ordered one circular to try them out before buying the set. They are so sticky, almost gummy...Thhe yarn doesn't move smoothly over them. Very very disappointed in them.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Before you do anything Gina...call KnitPicks in the morning...they will tell you what to do or just replace them.



gina said:


> I ordered one circular to try them out before buying the set. They are so sticky, almost gummy...Thhe yarn doesn't move smoothly over them. Very very disappointed in them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I admit, I only read through page 5 - but this is my two cents. If you are not liking the Harmonies, send them back and get the metal. You are still in the same price range and have the sharp tip and great cable. I have recently heard that some people are unable to connect and disconnect the Addi's easily. I know I would not like the adddi tip and would not pay the price. I know that I am a pretty fast knitter and love my Harmonies and have had no drag or sticking problem. I know I do not like most wood needles and don't like the bamboo much, though I haven't tried the most expensive ones. I don't like most plastics at all and have not tried the acrylic, but would not like the clear as well as the colored from Knit pro. I have no desire to try the square ones as I cannot believe th stitches would slide as well. That is just me. If you have already decided to get the Addis - maybe try a pair first because I don't think you will like the tips.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I love my Knit Picks nickle plated... I have a few Addi's and they are ok but I love the KP alot more... :thumbup: I didn't know I could knit as fast as I can with them!


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

I have been reading a lot of blogs, opinions on KP, etc. and trying to make a decision about which interchangeable set to buy and decided to go with the Addi clicks. I know they are more expensive but all I had to read was just a few comments about having to periodically tighten the needles on the cable and that did it for me. I have a few other sizes of Addi lace needles and really like them. They are a birthday gift from my husand and as I was agonizing over the price he said, 'this is a big hobby for you, get what you want' so awaiting my order. Can't wait!


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

You will LOVE, LOVE them. I think that you get what you pay for. I have never been sorry that I purchased them.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

loveknitting said:


> You will LOVE, LOVE them. I think that you get what you pay for. I have never been sorry that I purchased them.


DITTO !!! DITTO !!!!

This is exactly how i got my Addi's.......

My Husband said....."If you really Like the way they feel Better"...
Then they're worth the price.......

Hugs & Happing Knitting..... CBCarol :thumbup:


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Hope you continue to like your Boye's.
> 
> For years I used my interchangeable Boye set and enjoyed using them until I noticed that where they connected to the cable the needle metal flared and were catching on the yarn. Apparently, when I tightened them with the "helper" just like the instructions said, the material that the needle tips were made from were a weak metal and they flared (could be that I was tightening them too much). I was constantly catching my yarn on the tips. So, have retired them and have just bought my Addi set which I love!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

could you tell me what LYS stands for....I see it all the time and can't seem to figure out what it is./


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

LYS = Local Yarn Store


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


I love ADDIS! you might want to invest in them...


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Camilla...

Just called and the lady on the phone said she had never had a complaint like that, but to write to customer service and see what they say.

Have done that just a few minutes ago, so we shall see. 

P.S. Told her that i went to KP and saw that I am not the only one who has had this problem.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

gina said:


> Thanks Camilla...
> 
> Just called and the lady on the phone said she had never had a complaint like that, but to write to customer service and see what they say.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Knitpicks -- the woman on the phone said she had to check with customer service? I've never had a moment's hestiation from them about replacing problem needles or cables -- no questions asked. I think I could sit on my needles to break them and still get them replaced by Knitpicks! I'm surprised (and a little disappointed). 
Susan


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

I LOVE the Addis....and Takumi bamboo. Wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where to find Tahki Cotton Classic Yarn?


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

annalee15 said:


> I splurged and bought the boye's. now from what i hear those are least likable....and i like them. Plus i am making a sweater and needed 4 stitch holders....could not find mine anywhere. improvised using the circular needles to hold them. it works...just more baggage but it does the job fine so far.
> 
> i used a 40% off coupon at michaels so paid like $36 for the set.
> Debbie


Debbie: I've been using the Boye interchangeable set for many years. I'm with you but it seems we're alone.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the Addi's, bamboo, Harmony, and Denise Interchangeable needles. The metal needles are more slippery so I prefer the Harmony and bamboo. It is really an individual thing. Good that there are many different needles to choose from!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

msusanc said:


> gina said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Camilla...
> ...


I'm surprised too. When my husband stepped on one of my needles the lady on the phone said they'd send out a new one right away - no charge!! Even though it was our fault. She didn't have me write to customer service, She took care of it right then. I'm sorry you're having a bad experience. I have had nothing but good service and no problems with the needles (if I keep my husband from tripping over my bag and stepping on them  )


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

You can find what you are looking for at Knit Picks.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Does anyone know where to find Tahki Cotton Classic Yarn?


I'm still trying to get used to replying...you can find what you are looking for at Knit Picks.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I have all types of needles. I have the Harmony needles, staight and
circulars...and I love them. They are a laminate and if yours stick, call customer service and speak to them. 

I also have custom made needles. They are not cheap, approximately $25 a pair, but I love them. They are my favorite needles. I have them made in a variety of woods...and he will replace them if need be, just send back the broken ones. 
99% of my work is done on straight needles, even my shawls.

To make your needles "slicker" just rub them with a piece of wool.
The lanolin in the yarn will make them smoother. Of course, the more you use them with wool, the more they are "coated."


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

You can probably find the Tahki yarns at WEB's at www.yarn.com


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love bamboo circulars and dpns, and my set of HiyaHiya's interchangeable cables. I just ordered a set of Harmony dpns and but I'm thinking of returning them and getting the nickel plated dpns.


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

When I first starting using my Harmony needles they felt foreign in my hands...NOW...I will never use any other kind...Love the pointed ends for easy knitting...Yarn glides over them and they feel so silky in my arthritic hands...I love love my harmony needles!!!WOOT!!WOOT!!Life is GOOD!!Yes!!Yes!!Yes!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been using the harmony needles for a few years and have never had a problem with them being sticky. I do also agree that we all with have differences over products and you should purchase what is comfortable for you. I would however return the harmony needles to knitpicks. It may help them find why some people are getting a damaged product.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

When I first got my Try it pack I was ising the acrylic needles on a string market bag, and the very tip of one of the needles snapped off leaving a flat spot on the tip of the needle. I emailed Knit Picks as to what had happened and they sent me a new pair of the needles no questions asked. Since then I have ordered yarn and several sizes of fixed circular needles for knitting with mercerized cotton yarn. Right now I am finishing up a string market bag on size 6 Harmony needles and a 24 inch cord. I just have to knit the strap to the length I want and attach. Then pick up stitches and knit the 2nd strap. When I finish it I will post a picture of it in this thread. This photo shows bags I knitted last Christmas for my daughter. She used them as gifts for her co-workers.


----------



## marykubik (May 19, 2011)

I just tried the Harmony circulars for a scarf I am making with cotton yarn. Unfortunately, I think they stick also, especially with the cotton. I am not happy at all!!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

marykubik said:


> I just tried the Harmony circulars for a scarf I am making with cotton yarn. Unfortunately, I think they stick also, especially with the cotton. I am not happy at all!!


To make your needles "slicker" just rub them with a piece of wool.
The lanolin in the yarn will make them smoother. Of course, the more you use them with wool, the more they are "coated."


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

In my opinion, needles should work from day one without doing anything to them; i.e., rub them with wool or any other substance.



Treasure said:


> marykubik said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried the Harmony circulars for a scarf I am making with cotton yarn. Unfortunately, I think they stick also, especially with the cotton. I am not happy at all!!
> ...


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anybody tried the Knitter's Pride "dreamz" set from Webs? Looks like Harmony, but needles are color coordinated so you can tell the size. I do think I would like that. Have to measure Harmony's to be sure sometimes.
They are priced closely to Harmony full set. or by the single purchase. Don't know it Webs ships free like Knitpicks when over $50.00


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

In my photo of the bags I used cotton yarn on all bags, I have no trouble with yarn sticking to the needle.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have some of the Harmonies and like them. I ordered the nickel plated ones in size 1 for socks, but haven't tried them yet. I do like the woods, though and I didn't see any Addi's in the interchangeable that were woods. I have Addi bamboo and like them.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

msusanc said:


> gina said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Camilla...
> ...


Hi, 
Received an email saying she thinks any wood cleaner would do...Like i have wood cleaner...Asked if i wanted a replacement, send the first ones back..I said yes, if they're not sticky too.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have some of the Harmonies and like them. I ordered the nickel plated ones in size 1 for socks, but haven't tried them yet. I do like the woods, though and I didn't see any Addi's in the interchangeable that were woods. I have Addi bamboo and like them.


Addi's have the Bamboo, the metal Turbo clicks & the metal Lace clicks ....... they DO NOT make wood as such. These that I mentioned are all interchangeable, except for the very small sizes which are ONLY available as one piece in a variety of lengths.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

I just got my Addi needles and they are the top of the top for me.


dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I got my Harmonys about 3 weeks ago and have hardly put them down! I have three projects going, all with my Harmonys - so SMOOTH to knit, I am getting spoiled. I would try returning them and state the problem - maybe the manufacturer has a solution.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> 
> Now here's a dilemma - Can't decide whether to buy the set of Knitpicks nickled plated circulars or splurge and buy the ADDIS! What do the gurus say?


I have just received my trial set of Harmony needles. I am glad I ordered the trial set before I bought the whole package. I realize that there are a great many Harmony fans, but they do not seem to suite my Knitting style. I found the acrylic ones had almost a gummy feel for me, the nickel plated one certainly were smooth but I am finding that the metal knitting needles seem to be hurting my hands lately. The wooden needles didn't feel sticky to the touch. When I ran my fingers over them they were very smooth but when I knitted with them my stitches felt very sluggish moving across the needles. I hadn't noticed this with the bamboo dpn I have used so was very disappointed, because the needles certainly are very beautiful. I guess like anything else each to her or his own. Anyway on a happy note my dh bought me a set of ADDIS natural bamboo interchangeable circular needles for my birthday. I can't wait for them to arrive !!!


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Seriously if you don't like the Harmonies you could return them and trade for the nickle plated ones... I personally have all three sets and like them all for different reasons and for different yarns... My favorites depend on the project...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Elann is a great site for lesser priced designer yarns/patterns:

http://www.elann.com/Commerce.Web/product_list.aspx?catID=30&type=yarn&fibreid=22177&gaugeid=0&seasonid=0&yarnname=All&companyid=3005&colorid=0&keyword=&sort=productName

This is not the Classic but S. Charles is the owner of Tahki and this is a nice worsted weight 100% organic cotton at a great price.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Knitnut101 said:


> dwernars said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what I expected really although I did expect to love these needles like so many others. I don't like them at all. They are 'sticky' and I don't knit as fast with them as I do with the nickel-plated which I like a lot. I feel like I am clumsy while knitting with them. The clear Zephyr ones are also not on my shopping list.
> ...


I bought a set of Harmony needles about a month ago and also noticed that there was a sort of sticky feel to the wood and cables. After knitting with them a very short time, this seemed to go away. They are so nice and pointed and I can work quickly with them, but I had the initial reaction of them being sticky too.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a question that keeps comming back. I think we are all set on which needles works best for us. That is the way it should be. For the record I am a harmony needles person. :thumbup:


----------



## marykubik (May 19, 2011)

I decided to try the Addi lace. I love them! The points are perfect, and the stitches move very nicely across the needles. I bought them in size 8.


----------



## rokido (Jan 17, 2011)

I knit somewhat tightly, but I've just purchased and received a set of 6" DPNs and I find them wonderful. They are not sticky, but wooden needles in general allow me to knit a little more slowly and loosely without worrying that the stitches will fall off of the needles. But everyone has a different knitting style, preferences, etc., so different needles work for different people. Happy knitting


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

@ MaryanneW...Let us know how you like your new needles!
enjoy,
gayle



MaryanneW said:


> I have been reading a lot of blogs, opinions on KP, etc. and trying to make a decision about which interchangeable set to buy and decided to go with the Addi clicks. I know they are more expensive but all I had to read was just a few comments about having to periodically tighten the needles on the cable and that did it for me. I have a few other sizes of Addi lace needles and really like them. They are a birthday gift from my husand and as I was agonizing over the price he said, 'this is a big hobby for you, get what you want' so awaiting my order. Can't wait!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a set of the knit picks that I tried out last night on some cotton yarn. Drag personified I only knitted about 5 rows and stopped just to much drag, I guess it was the cotton yarn.


----------



## marykubik (May 19, 2011)

I had the same experience.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I can emphasize with U on the Boye's. I bought them only a fewyears ago and they have started to flare and loosen so that I have to keep tightening them over and over while I'm knitting. 
I bought some Addi's and I love them. One of these days, I'll get a whole set.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I have a set of the knit picks that I tried out last night on some cotton yarn. Drag personified I only knitted about 5 rows and stopped just to much drag, I guess it was the cotton yarn.


In my opinion, It might be the needles (for you)....

& for me..... I have a terrible time with wood or bamboo needles.

I was just thinking the same thing about some bamboo DPN's which are brand new & I'm having a terrible time trying to make some I-cords...... and I'm trying to figure out if it's the needles or is it the I-cord.......
:lol:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I can emphasize with U on the Boye's. I bought them only a fewyears ago and they have started to flare and loosen so that I have to keep tightening them over and over while I'm knitting.
> I bought some Addi's and I love them. One of these days, I'll get a whole set.


My Harmony cables are temporarily tied up on other projects, so I went back to my Boye's to start a hat - I tightened them with the little tool and yet 6 rows into the hat, they came loose twice!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have Boye needles and was having problems with them getting loose. Use the little needle tool and also a gripper and tighten really tight. If I do that I don't have any problems. Same with the Harmony needles.


----------



## foxteresa77 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got my harmony needles a few weeks ago and I like them just fine. I have one or two pairs of wooden needles and I dislike them greatly, but the harmony ones I don't feel they are wood.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i use the bamboo ones slurge worth it in he end


----------

